# Horror Games



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Anybody wanna discuss or just share some of their favorite horror vidya? 
All horror games are allowed, if you want to talk indie, or otherwise.
Dont worry, I wont make fun of ya for liking FNAF.






Just started playing Forbidden Siren on PS2
Survival horror about several people who get stuck in a town during something awful that makes all the villagers insane and murderous as well as immortal.  Player has the ability to "sight-jack" NPCs in order to telepathically see around the levels they get put in.


----------



## Claribelle (Mar 26, 2018)

I played maybe half of that game years ago back in college, never managed to get into it due to being frustrated with the controls ( a classic with PS2 era horror games isn't it? ) I know it's well liked among horror fans, I really should give it a try again. How do you like it so far?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

Claribelle said:


> I played maybe half of that game years ago back in college, never managed to get into it due to being frustrated with the controls ( a classic with PS2 era horror games isn't it? ) I know it's well liked among horror fans, I really should give it a try again. How do you like it so far?


It's very difficult to the point of frustrating, I won't lie that sight-jacking really does take a long bloody time to get the hang of.  I'm enjoying it more and more as I'm progressing over the learning hump lol.  I'm liking it!  Really bloody interesting.  ʕ·ᴥ·ʔ


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 29, 2018)

Amnesia was always my favorite when I did more horror. I had to stop, because that (and other horrors) stirred up my paranoia and anxiety to levels I had to tell myself was unhealthy. 

Amnesia though was the king of creeping me out as I was playing, not as I was trying to sleep.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 29, 2018)

I played a scary custom Minecraft map once.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 29, 2018)

Does _Ocarina of Time's _Shadow Temple count?

Infinite Hand and Dead hand are outright terrifying.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 29, 2018)

Ah.. the forbidden siren, the game that almost got banned in japan :V
Good stuff

The horror game that got me hooked was "Fatal Frame" and "Silent Hill"


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 29, 2018)

I haven't played many horror games, but I personally really like Mario: The Music Box(which is a fan game) and Doki Doki Literaure Club. The latter has such interesting characters and an interesting concept.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 29, 2018)

This game:










It consistently fills me with an intense feeling a dread while playing.

Holy hell this is a deceptively scary game. I love it!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you Garth for buying me that game. The terror of dying while my prawn suit is in the underground lava zone, the terror of needing to swim all the way down there


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 29, 2018)

Dead Space. I have never been so scared before in my whole life. Even when your armed with deadly power tools you still feel helpless. The atmosphere is tense, the jumpscares are not too common, and the music is perfect. I recommend the first one above the second or third in the series in terms of sheer terror.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> This game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havent played this yet but damn undersea horrors really psyche me the bloody hell out.  Somethin' about an inexhaustible expanse of impossible to fathom monsters terrifies me.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ah.. the forbidden siren, the game that almost got banned in japan :V
> Good stuff
> 
> The horror game that got me hooked was "Fatal Frame" and "Silent Hill"



Oh wow I didn't hear about it almost getting banned over there.
(Also this is my favourite silent hill, 1-4 are all fantastic)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> (Also this is my favorite silent hill, 1-4 are all fantastic)


2 has got to be the scariest (after you read the plot analysis)
I remember opting to save maria


----------



## real time strategist (Mar 30, 2018)

how to annoy the fuck out of people trying to sleep

1. load up Silent Hill 3
2. go to a monster infested area
3. open up the map so that all of the screams (and screeches) loop constantly
4. have fun

On a serious note though the only horror games I have played were resident evil 2, resident evil the gamecube remake, and silent hill 2 and 3, and I have to say Silent Hill 2 and 3 are my favorite of those, 3 I feel has better gameplay since it generally doesn't keep using the same monster over and over again and varies it up, so you don't get used to the monsters and expect things to happen, while 2 has a better story in my opinion, because the characters tend to more interesting and you don't get as much stupid shit like heather not being able to fucking get a key under some crate even though it's right at the fucking edge, so I'm split between whether I like 3 or 2 more.


----------



## EbonyShadowCat (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm not a huge fan of horror games since i'm very easily startled, especially when it comes to jumpscares (I can't even play FNAF because of the sound the animatronics make in the first game... eugh.. e.e plus im not too keen on jumpscares and loud noises.), but i did try Bendy and the Ink Machine about a month ago and i actually liked it. It was a pretty good scare. I've only played chapter one so far but i plan on playing the rest.
I also want to play Subnautica (mainly because my brother has been pressuring me to get it haha), it looks like a fun game. (although i'll probably take a million years to go near the Aurora.... some players may know why lol)
I also want to try SCP containment breach, it seems like a fun game.
Also could some levels/bosses from games made by/published by Nintendo count as horror? Like, seriously they slip a bunch of scary things in their game (Zero/Zero Two, Drawcia, etc from the kirby franchise, but wait there's more! I have no idea how many legend of zelda enemies are terrifying as heck... there's also an entire level in super paper mario that would fit in a horror game... actually i take that back the whole game could be classified as a horror game at this point.)
Thats all i really gotta say for now. I think horror games are fun when there's an interesting story attached. I'm a sucker for stories with a dark tone


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 31, 2018)

I have never played a horror game. I get spooked when anything in a game quickly moves in my general direction.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

I can honestly say though everything after SilentHill4 is pretty hot garbage.
I like Origins for what it was seeing as it still has that silent hill tone, even if Travis isn't as interestin' as the other protags.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I can honestly say though everything after SilentHill4 is pretty hot garbage.
> I like Origins for what it was seeing as it still has that silent hill tone, even if Travis isn't as interestin' as the other protags.


Shattered memory on PSP is interesting though. First ever SH game with no weapon


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Shattered memory on PSP is interesting though. First ever SH game with no weapon


Dammit you're right.  Shattered Memories was fun too.  I really liked all the alternate endings and how they expounded upon Cheryl after the events of SH.  I always thought it to be an sequel to SH3 in a sense.  I was mostly referring to Downpour and Homecoming.  Completely forgot about SM.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm a huge fan of the horror genre, but I don't enjoy most horror games I play, ironically enough.

My favorite has to be either Clive Barker's Undying or Doom 64. Both are FPS games that relied on atmosphere to scare you and even now, they're still unsettling to me.


----------



## LadyNovaKane (May 13, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> I haven't played many horror games, but I personally really like Mario: The Music Box(which is a fan game) and Doki Doki Literaure Club. The latter has such interesting characters and an interesting concept.



Oh my goodness I was going to bring this up because it super fantastic :3


----------



## bombylius (May 13, 2018)

I havent played many horror games but I really like Alien: Isolation and I played some Dead Space.


----------



## Scales42 (May 13, 2018)

bombylius said:


> I havent played many horror games but I really like Alien: Isolation and I played some Dead Space.



I love both of them. These games are the definition of good sci-fi horror


----------



## LadyNovaKane (May 13, 2018)

bombylius said:


> I havent played many horror games but I really like Alien: Isolation and I played some Dead Space.



They did such a good job with the alien ai  in that game


----------



## Scales42 (May 13, 2018)

Dementium II on the Nintendo DS   

Jk, but I was quite surprised when I found out that there were horror games on the console


----------



## Scales42 (May 13, 2018)

LadyNovaKane said:


> They did such a good job with the alien ai  in that game



It was incredible, the best part for me was the fact, that it completely changes the behavior in the last act of the game (or atleast thats what I thought) making it even more unpredictable.


----------



## LadyNovaKane (May 13, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> It was incredible, the best part for me was the fact, that it completely changes the behavior in the last act of the game (or atleast thats what I thought) making it even more unpredictable.



My understanding of the alien AI is that it started learning how you played from the beginning it would stalk you down corridors based off your similar patterns of going through corridors previously that's why half way through the game it seems like the alien always knows where you are because he probably did


----------



## bombylius (May 13, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> It was incredible, the best part for me was the fact, that it completely changes the behavior in the last act of the game (or atleast thats what I thought) making it even more unpredictable.



I really like the way they approached the xenomorph - it always felt like an actual threat and not like some mindless enemy you can gun down in droves. As a big fan of the original Alien film I really apreciated this.


----------



## Scales42 (May 13, 2018)

bombylius said:


> I really like the way they approached the xenomorph - it always felt like an actual threat and not like some mindless enemy you can gun down in droves. As a big fan of the original Alien film I really apreciated this.



Agreed. I was one of the poor idiots who preorderd Aliens: Colonial Marines, so I got even more excited than most people when Isolation was coming out  I also prefer the original film, but I have to say that Aliens has a lot of potential for a game too. but after the failure that was colonial marines iam afraid we'll never get one


----------



## LadyNovaKane (May 13, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> Agreed. I was one of the poor idiots who preorderd Aliens: Colonial Marines, so I got even more excited than most people when Isolation was coming out  I also prefer the original film, but I have to say that Aliens has a lot of potential for a game too. but after the failure that was colonial marines iam afraid we'll never get one



But I mean isolation was made, and made well so I mean there is always still hope :3


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (May 13, 2018)

People usually rave about Amnesia Dark descent, but Fractional Games made another very similar game in a more modern setting called "Penumbra Black Plague" which a lot of people probably know about already..

Not the first Penumbra if I understood correctly but easily the best in my eyes. What helps me with this is that the setup for the actual story just makes a bit more sense and "feels" a bit more realistic, but also that the setting is more modern and believable/relatable. Not to mention, one of the so called plot twists never quite made me so upset in a game before like Black plague managed to.


----------



## LadyNovaKane (May 13, 2018)

Redlinelies said:


> People usually rave about Amnesia Dark descent, but Fractional Games made another very similar game in a more modern setting called "Penumbra Black Plague" which a lot of people probably know about already..
> 
> Not the first Penumbra if I understood correctly but easily the best in my eyes. What helps me with this is that the setup for the actual story just makes a bit more sense and "feels" a bit more realistic, but also that the setting is more modern and believable/relatable. Not to mention, one of the so called plot twists never quite made me so upset in a game before like Black plague managed to.



I have never played. I'll have to look into it


----------



## Zamietka (May 13, 2018)

Redlinelies said:


> People usually rave about Amnesia Dark descent, but Fractional Games made another very similar game in a more modern setting called "Penumbra Black Plague" which a lot of people probably know about already..
> 
> Not the first Penumbra if I understood correctly but easily the best in my eyes. What helps me with this is that the setup for the actual story just makes a bit more sense and "feels" a bit more realistic, but also that the setting is more modern and believable/relatable. Not to mention, one of the so called plot twists never quite made me so upset in a game before like Black plague managed to.


The true appeal of Amnesia was probably the amount of custom stories made for it, often better than the actual game, hence the popularity.
I used to like horror games a lot, now I think I value more games that aren't necessarily meant to be horror, yet have a scary vibe to it, like Off, Limbo, or Little Nightmares. I have a feeling that too many horror games use the tactic of jumpscares + monster following you around, and the lack of originality is slowly killing the genre :v


----------



## Judge Spear (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 13, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> I have a feeling that too many horror games use the tactic of jumpscares + monster following you around, and the lack of originality is slowly killing the genre :v



I have to agree with this.  Jumpscares as a horror mechanism don't do much for me - I might startle a bit and maybe yank off the headphones, but it's honestly scarier if someone randomly tries to get my attention mid-game simply because my attention is not on them.


Unfortunately for me, I'm one of those people that had nightmares after playing the original Doom - and I was 8 at the time.  As a result of this among other things, most horror games nowadays simply do not have a strong effect on me.  I remember trying to play Amnesia: Dark Descent with the lights off as they recommended and... simply not feeling any tension at all.  And when someone dared me to play Slender: The Arrival (the one that made it to Steam) when I called out the lack of scariness (this was with a college group), the only remote tension I had was rushing for the last two pages in the first part and that's only because he was following a bit too close.  No real fear at all.

Seems like my response to scary things in a game is an angry tension rather than actually being scared.  For this reason and the fact that I'm bad at sneaking around, I will admit I don't have a lot of interest in the "completely defenseless" type of horror game.  I'm not expecting to take on creatures in droves in a horror game, but just to be able to throw something in the face of a single threat and use the distraction to run.

With all that combined, about the closest thing I've played to a horror game in the past couple years was The Evil Within (the first one that is), and given my biggest recollection of the game is severe frustration at one particular corridor... I have a feeling I didn't actually get scared from that game.


----------



## Blythulu (May 13, 2018)

I remember watching a playthrough of the first Siren game and falling for it immediately, but never being able to find my own copy. I'm older now but I still haven't gone out of my way to track it down, let alone the second one.

Personally my favorite horror video game ever is Silent Hill 3, even though I doubt I'd be able to play through it now without a list of critiques (that would mostly fall under 'controls', lol). I loved the main character and story, and how it expanded on the lore of 1 so beautifully. The scene where the two connect is still one of my favorites in all video games. More recently, I got a lot of mileage out of RE7, and I can't wait to see where that franchise goes from here now that Silent Hills is dead and buried. It does have jump-scares, but honestly I like horror games that use them well (build up tension first, utilize them sparingly, have _other things to be afraid of_) so that doesn't bother me.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 13, 2018)

XoPachi said:


>


You just posted one of my favourite games of all time.
You beautiful bastard


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 13, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> I have to agree with this.  Jumpscares as a horror mechanism don't do much for me - I might startle a bit and maybe yank off the headphones, but it's honestly scarier if someone randomly tries to get my attention mid-game simply because my attention is not on them.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I'm one of those people that had nightmares after playing the original Doom - and I was 8 at the time.  As a result of this among other things, most horror games nowadays simply do not have a strong effect on me.  I remember trying to play Amnesia: Dark Descent with the lights off as they recommended and... simply not feeling any tension at all.  And when someone dared me to play Slender: The Arrival (the one that made it to Steam) when I called out the lack of scariness (this was with a college group), the only remote tension I had was rushing for the last two pages in the first part and that's only because he was following a bit too close.  No real fear at all.
> ...


You sound like you would enjoy "Survival Horror" outside of raw horror titles.  Games like Resident Evil Remake, Silent Hill2, Dead Space.  Purely because you have the option of fighting back and the tension/horror comes from your own proper management for every situation you come across and how you handle your own pacing.  Tension can build through the roof when theres only two handgun rounds in your chamber and the lightning outside reveals a standing shadow down the hall.  Resident Evil Remake is the master of this type of gameplay.



Blythulu said:


> I remember watching a playthrough of the first Siren game and falling for it immediately, but never being able to find my own copy. I'm older now but I still haven't gone out of my way to track it down, let alone the second one.
> 
> Personally my favorite horror video game ever is Silent Hill 3, even though I doubt I'd be able to play through it now without a list of critiques (that would mostly fall under 'controls', lol). I loved the main character and story, and how it expanded on the lore of 1 so beautifully. The scene where the two connect is still one of my favorites in all video games. More recently, I got a lot of mileage out of RE7, and I can't wait to see where that franchise goes from here now that Silent Hills is dead and buried. It does have jump-scares, but honestly I like horror games that use them well (build up tension first, utilize them sparingly, have _other things to be afraid of_) so that doesn't bother me.




Jumpscares can be very useful for the genre if they are properly utilized, probably the more famous ones would be Silent Hill 3's "Johnny" (is his name I believe) or Resident Evil Remakes dog window scene or maybe even Eternal Darkness Sanity's Requim's trauma insanity events.  Too many games utilize them poorly so the idea of them has cheapened unfortunately.


----------



## Blythulu (May 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Jumpscares can be very useful for the genre if they are properly utilized, probably the more famous ones would be Silent Hill 3's "Johnny" (is his name I believe) or Resident Evil Remakes dog window scene or maybe even Eternal Darkness Sanity's Requim's trauma insanity events.  Too many games utilize them poorly so the idea of them has cheapened unfortunately.


Completely agree. Not to get the hate-train rolling, but a game like FNaF does very little for me. I like what the fans have made of it, but the game itself isn't interesting or fun in my perspective because the jump scares _are_ the game. Match that against RE7, where the jump scares are used to not only make you scream but also to establish rules, and it just pales in comparison. 

In my point of view, whether a jump scare succeeds or fails depends on whether it actually leaves an impression on the person playing. So it does vary from person to person somewhat. Games that are 90% jump scare tend not to leave an impression because the player becomes desensitized quickly. They might always remember how scared they were the first and second time, but all the others become white noise. RE7 has some of the most memorable jump scares I've ever seen.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 13, 2018)

Blythulu said:


> Completely agree. Not to get the hate-train rolling, but a game like FNaF does very little for me. I like what the fans have made of it, but the game itself isn't interesting or fun in my perspective because the jump scares _are_ the game. Match that against RE7, where the jump scares are used to not only make you scream but also to establish rules, and it just pales in comparison.
> 
> In my point of view, whether a jump scare succeeds or fails depends on whether it actually leaves an impression on the person playing. So it does vary from person to person somewhat. Games that are 90% jump scare tend not to leave an impression because the player becomes desensitized quickly. They might always remember how scared they were the first and second time, but all the others become white noise. RE7 has some of the most memorable jump scares I've ever seen.


Oh no I completely agree, I always thought FNaF was a cute little 5$ experience that felt more like a rhythm/awareness game with the punishments being jump scares was alright.  I dont really like _any_ of the sequels, from the 2nd and 3rd games I've played, although apparently the 5th one is completely different?  

Resident Evil 7 utilizes them perfectly like with the tension with sneaking around Jack (of which the jumpscare punishment is only if you've alerted him and hes close enough nearby) when he smashes through the wall from the kitchen.  Jumpscares should be a punishment to the player for becoming too relaxed, being too risky in situations, or with proper build up.  Not just out of no where "BOO"  like the Juon wii game as an example.

Silent Hill 1 had a great one (if not a tad silly) where you're wandering through the school I believe and you hear something awful banging down the room.  You've faced greychildren, straightjackets, and other horrible amalgamation monstrosities by this point.  So getting close to the locker only for a cat to burst out and run away left me both scared and laughing at how I could get so startled by something so silly and innocent.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You just posted one of my favourite games of all time.
> You beautiful bastard


Ib and It Moves were the only horror games to get some kind of response from me. I don't know. The vagueness that comes from low quality graphics just gets me. Also, Ib's theme speaks to a lot of childhood nightmares and things I was generally afraid of in media.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (May 14, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> I have to agree with this.  Jumpscares as a horror mechanism don't do much for me - I might startle a bit and maybe yank off the headphones, but it's honestly scarier if someone randomly tries to get my attention mid-game simply because my attention is not on them.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I'm one of those people that had nightmares after playing the original Doom - and I was 8 at the time.  As a result of this among other things, most horror games nowadays simply do not have a strong effect on me.  I remember trying to play Amnesia: Dark Descent with the lights off as they recommended and... simply not feeling any tension at all.  And when someone dared me to play Slender: The Arrival (the one that made it to Steam) when I called out the lack of scariness (this was with a college group), the only remote tension I had was rushing for the last two pages in the first part and that's only because he was following a bit too close.  No real fear at all.
> ...



I totally see where you are coming from and something like amnesia is not for everyone, but it could be worth mentioning(as I feel a lot of people get the wrong idea of a horror game, especially a good one not relying on jump scares). It's all about trying to embrace the game and live into it, not necessarily feeling scared to your bones or the feel like scary games do not get to you. Granted some games try harder than others to reach to you as a player but I myself can also relate to some of the things you say in your post.

The moment you lose all sense of living into the characters and being them, games instantly become less fun, even more so if they are heavily single player and story based. You maybe didn't ask for my suggestion directly but try to play pretend that you are in the game even if you know what is what just to let loose a bit. The whole idea of turning out your lights when playing amnesia is not necessarily to make the game more scary, it's to help with the immersion.

I myself noticed I started to have a harder time enjoying games as a whole after pretty much having a cold spell of decent story driven and/or single player games, just playing competitive multiplayer games of various sorts for years. Changes how you think and see games in general when they are not in the very group of games.


----------



## Zamietka (May 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You just posted one of my favourite games of all time.
> You beautiful bastard



omg, Ib, I love this game. I was obsessed with it at one point in my life.
Speaking of rpg maker stuff, witch's house was pretty good too, although Ib definitely has better plot and atmosphere :v


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 14, 2018)

The Suffering and Alan Wake were pretty good.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 19, 2018)

So after the PC upgrade, I tried loading up Outlast to see if my disdain for jumpscares and "completely defenseless" games holds up... with headphones on and lights off to try and focus on it...  so far it appears to.  I'm finding myself more and more curious (and the camcorder only exacerbates this) rather than wanting to rush out... though I have to concede that the fact the protagonist curses a fair bit in his note-taking is actually a plus to me.



Redlinelies said:


> I totally see where you are coming from and something like amnesia is not for everyone, but it could be worth mentioning(as I feel a lot of people get the wrong idea of a horror game, especially a good one not relying on jump scares). It's all about trying to embrace the game and live into it, not necessarily feeling scared to your bones or the feel like scary games do not get to you. Granted some games try harder than others to reach to you as a player but I myself can also relate to some of the things you say in your post.
> 
> The moment you lose all sense of living into the characters and being them, games instantly become less fun, even more so if they are heavily single player and story based. You maybe didn't ask for my suggestion directly but try to play pretend that you are in the game even if you know what is what just to let loose a bit. The whole idea of turning out your lights when playing amnesia is not necessarily to make the game more scary, it's to help with the immersion.
> 
> I myself noticed I started to have a harder time enjoying games as a whole after pretty much having a cold spell of decent story driven and/or single player games, just playing competitive multiplayer games of various sorts for years. Changes how you think and see games in general when they are not in the very group of games.



Unfortunately, despite having a whole week to catch this, I somehow didn't see this one aimed at me until after I'd already been 2 hours into Outlast.  I already am at the stage where I've lost a proper connection to the protagonist, reverting to an explorer's instinct that I know the protagonist has largely discarded at this stage.

I'm looking into playing either Alien: Isolation or Clive Barker's Undying after I'm done with Outlast and its DLC.  I'll try your advice then and see if I can pull it off with either.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (May 20, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> So after the PC upgrade, I tried loading up Outlast to see if my disdain for jumpscares and "completely defenseless" games holds up... with headphones on and lights off to try and focus on it...  so far it appears to.  I'm finding myself more and more curious (and the camcorder only exacerbates this) rather than wanting to rush out... though I have to concede that the fact the protagonist curses a fair bit in his note-taking is actually a plus to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best of luck to you.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 20, 2018)

So, decided to can Outlast entirely given how little that game was doing for me (that and a part where I feel I simply don't have the chance to look for what I need to progress), and switched to Clive Barker's Undying.  And attempting to put myself in the protagonist's place mentally.

I... don't honestly know if said immersion technique is actually working yet or if it's just the nature of the game, but Undying is doing an exponentially better job at being a horror game in my mind.  I do have to say, though... if the immersion actually is working, I could only sustain it for an hour that time before I started suffering mental and possibly even slight physical fatigue (yes, really - lingering muscle tension will do that).  I had to stop for the time being or risk losing the immersion.

Any other tips for this immersion thing?


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (May 21, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> So, decided to can Outlast entirely given how little that game was doing for me (that and a part where I feel I simply don't have the chance to look for what I need to progress), and switched to Clive Barker's Undying.  And attempting to put myself in the protagonist's place mentally.
> 
> I... don't honestly know if said immersion technique is actually working yet or if it's just the nature of the game, but Undying is doing an exponentially better job at being a horror game in my mind.  I do have to say, though... if the immersion actually is working, I could only sustain it for an hour that time before I started suffering mental and possibly even slight physical fatigue (yes, really - lingering muscle tension will do that).  I had to stop for the time being or risk losing the immersion.
> 
> Any other tips for this immersion thing?



Possibly.

One beer or a glass of wine if that's your thing. Always turn off steam friends and discord/skype if you didn't already. Be done for the day with any potential chores or at the very least push it aside as it will still be on your mind.

Anything that gets between you and the game is a bad thing. Everything that makes you focus more on the game = good thing.

I have outlast in my library but never got to play it myself as I wanted to save it for a stream night, been 2 years at least and still nothing to come of it. Funny thing is however that I used to have clive barker's undying and got it as a gift after being home sick for a month @ age of 9 or something. Scared the shit out of me when I tried to play it the first time.


----------



## Jayyy (Jul 14, 2018)

layers of fear


----------



## modfox (Jul 14, 2018)

cry of fear is one of the best tbh


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

resident evil?


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 23, 2018)

I adore survival horror games, but the truth is I only played one through all the way. It was Corpse Party the psp version for the vita.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 24, 2018)

I loved SOMA.  I think it's a great game that doesn't get enough love.  It got plenty of love but not nearly enough it deserved in my opinion.
-
People I think were hoping for another Amnesia.  They got something similar but I'm not sure what people expected.  You play Amnesia today, you don't get nearly the same reaction (except the fucking water monster).  But I don't really care about talking about that.
-
My favorite part about SOMA was its ending.  I think they could have ended it better but the general idea of the ending really enticed me.
-
[SPOILERS AHEAD]
So Simon Jarrett is copied about three times throughout the game.  By the end of the game, when Simon finds out Catherine lied (or in this case... enhanced the truth) and Simon is left at Phi in the bottom of the Abyss while the ARK paradise is launched into space.  When Catherine says that "they are on the ARK" Simon responds, "They're not us!  They're not us!"
-
These are questions about identity that made me think a lot more uncomfortably then I was expecting.  But it was a good discomfort like a proper horror story would invest you in; the horrible realities of a situation, not just a spook fest.
-
So, by the end there are two very differing philosophies between Cath and Simon;  Cath believes that the people that are copied ARE them, so when she says, "we will put ourselves on the ARK" she really means their copies, but to her there is no difference.  Simon, on the other hand, believes that the copies are more like clones; they're HIM, but only technically.  So which philosophy is right?  I did some thinking, and I have to conclude that Simon is correct in his assessment; the people you play as aren't Simon.
-
The Simon in Toronto, the True Simon, lets call him, died well before the game even properly begins.  He's alive maybe the first twenty to thirty minutes, only to find out that True Simon died from his brain injuries years before, his brain scan not saving him, but instead being put toward use for AI templates.  Then someone shoves his brain scan into a robot, and he wakes up in Pathos-II.  We will call him Simon 1.  Now, here's the question: is True Simon and Simon 1 the same person?  I would say, no.  I think of it like cloning; yes they share the same memories, the same mind, but when those exist separately and that mind begins having its own experiences, that mind is its own person now.  It's a separate entity.  So you're playing as an entirely different person when you wake up as Upsilon; you just so happen to have True Simon's memories and past.
-
Same goes for when Simon 1 gets transferred into a new body.  We will call the new body Simon 2.  Simon 2 is, according to my theory, a completely different person from both True Simon and Simon 1, because when he woke in his new body he was experiencing something entirely different from True and 1, thus making himself a separate entity from them.  Simon 2 kills Simon 1/abandons Simon 1 at Omicron, descends into the abyss, and copies himself again onto the ARK.  We will call him ARK Simon.
-
So, when Simon 2 copies himself as ARK Simon, are they the same?  Is Simon actually on the ARK?  No.  ARK Simon is, but not True Simon, Simon 1, or Simon 2.  They've all been left to their horrible fates while ARK Simon lives it up, ignorant of the horror that Cath left them to (Cath could have been forward with Simon but then Simon would lose all hope and never do it).  So in a way, Simon was damned three times over, but they're not the same person; they just share each others memories and experiences up to the point of being copied before becoming their own separate entities.
-
This is why it's such a lovely horror game.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 3, 2018)

Not really into horror games, save for Resident Evil 4 which was divine in its perfection


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm in loooove with Corpse Party! I'm currently playing the first one on my Vita and i can't get past the infirmary stage but-
I've seen let's plays before and i'm p sure i can do it after a few tries.. i hope
Good story though

S a c h i k o  d i d  n o t h i n g  w r o n g


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 8, 2018)

I do not like horror games but i heard that Silent Hill 2 is great as it uses psychological horror. I heard the game is terryfing and without a single jumpscare


----------



## CastielTsuki (Aug 13, 2018)

Silent Hill! >:3


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 25, 2020)

I really like Spooky's House of Jumpscares, now called Spooky's Jumpscare Mansion!

James and Mike sure got scared!






And its free on Steam, so no risk of wasting your cash if you don't like it!


----------



## Spartan-666 (Feb 10, 2020)

I really enjoyed F.E.A.R. Action-packed and pretty disturbing at times. Definitely a classic.


----------



## Noodles (Feb 23, 2020)

Devotion, Visage and Silent Hill, Sally face isn't really considered horror but some aspects can kinda be horror idk?


----------

